# KOJO KM01-BRASS : With a (32Ω) 20mW +20 mW   impression and appreciation thread



## rudi0504

Hi all 
  
 i want share limited edition brass portable amp from Japan : 
  
  KOJO KM01-BRASS 
   
  the designer use shaved and Zushiri of brass , it is also effective to suppress the vibration quality. There is a goal has not been subjected to anti-corrosion treatment the surface,
  so that that one of the own flavor of the original with that knock down. 
   
  Please see more information below :
   
  http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&ei=skARUbDXKYbRrQe6oYGoAg&hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3DWAGNUS.%2BBialbero%2BEpsilon%2BS%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dsafari%26tbo%3Dd&rurl=translate.google.co.id&sl=ja&u=http://www.fujiya-avic.jp/products/detail18751.html&usg=ALkJrhjdSk1njE5KzOwVtZczL8qTy6cRHg
   
  http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&ei=skARUbDXKYbRrQe6oYGoAg&hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3DWAGNUS.%2BBialbero%2BEpsilon%2BS%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dsafari%26tbo%3Dd&rurl=translate.google.co.id&sl=ja&u=http://www.fujiya-avic.jp/products/list1155.html%3Ffrom%3Dside_menu&usg=ALkJrhhHFKg67dU6lWTlF59r2tvX9AbqDw
   


   

 Now accepting us! Limited production vehicles will be released in early February 300!
  
 With a (32Ω) 20mW +20 mW output, portable headphone amplifier that operates with one AAA battery. 
  
 325g body was shaved and Zushiri of brass, it is also effective to suppress the vibration quality. There is a goal has not been subjected to anti-corrosion treatment the surface, so that that one of the own flavor of the original with that knock down. 
 Dedicated volume knob combination switch products, (uneven jagged fine) knurled precision instrument that has been widely used in the past which has been subjected to take part of the finger is matched with brass body. 
 The Motaseru sufficient capacity electrolytic capacitor, and improved the driving force of the mid and low-frequency drive is a weakness of the battery in the power supply. Low-voltage operational amplifier, to the subsequent stage diamond buffer circuit arranged in front, with the aim to reproduce the utilizing the best of both worlds "sound that is clear and realistic." 
  
 Analog stereo mini jack × 1: Main specifications ● Input terminal 
 ● Output Terminals: Headphone Stereo mini jack × 1 
 ● Recommended Load Impedance:? 16 300Ω 
 ● Frequency characteristic: 10Hz-100kHz 
 ● Rated output: 20mW +20 mW (load 32Ω) 
 ● Power supply: (alkaline, rechargeable battery) × 1 AAA batteries 
 ● Continuous operation time: (. Varies depending on usage conditions) about 14 hours 
 ● Size: W57mm × D53mm × H19mm (excluding protrusions) 
 ● Weight: 325g approximately


----------



## audionewbi

1 AAA battery but than on the other hand cost 900 USD


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> 1 AAA battery but than on the other hand cost 900 USD




Yes you are right 
We save money for battery , but spend more money for the amp


----------



## rudi0504

Hi Spkrs01

Please share your impression from your new Ko Bo Amp


----------



## fhuang

i saw the amp, didnt' get a chance to listen to it.  it's beautiful.  but it's heavy.  and it IS heavy.


----------



## DTKZ

Just got the Kojo KM01-Brass and I thought I'd share some pics.


----------



## rudi0504

Congrats for your new Kojo amp
I haven't heard Kojo or kobo 
I wish one day i can have one from these beautiful amps
Please share your impression here 
Thank you


----------



## DTKZ

Well, firstly, despite what some online stores are selling it for, you don't need to pay USD $900 for it. I got mine for about USD $700. For anyone considering this amp, it pays to look around a bit more rather than just settling on the first result in google.
   
  It sounds really good. A completely black background with custom IEMs and capable of powering my Fostex T50RP (not necessarily the best of my heaphones, but certainly the hardest to drive) quite comfortably. A pretty big soundstage and extremely clear and detailed. It's fast and keeps up with complex passages in music as well. Quite frankly, I'm amazed by it considering that it's slightly smaller than a pack of cigarettes and powered by a AAA. Fits my needs perfectly since most of the higher end amps are not something you can stick in your pocket.


----------



## rudi0504

Thank you DTKZ

Now I got my Ko Jo KM 01 as well 

Tonight I will sharing some pictures and out the box impression

During audition at Jaben STC Store Jakarta :


----------



## rudi0504

Sorry double post


----------



## audionewbi

Hehe Mr Rudi I knew this was going to happen sooner or later, congrats. When did you order the Mass Kobo? 

 Please let us know how you like the Kojo amp, I for one would love to see how it compares against MHd-Q7.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> Hehe Mr Rudi I knew this was going to happen sooner or later, congrats. When did you order the Mass Kobo?
> 
> 
> Please let us know how you like the Kojo amp, I for one would love to see how it compares against MHd-Q7.




Thank You Moe 

I have Wagnus Epsilon S
kobo 385 sound signature is more or less like my Wagnus Epsilon S
Wagnus Epsilon S is better in term of : 
soundstage , deeper bass , faster speed and more balance SQ 

Ko Jo KM -01 vs Ortofon MHd - Q 7
Ko Jo KM - 01 win in all territory 

High : very clean , clear , smooth sounding high and detail 
Mid : more clear and clean and more sweet 
Bass : better bass definition and better bass detail , very clean bass reproduction.
Soundstage : on par 
Separation : is better and teller 
Noise : very low noise , very black background , the best noise floor I ever heard

Overall : SQ so intimate like the singer sing in front of you  
 Is it very good for long listening during oversea trip 
 If not my wife call me , I do not want take out my iem from my ears 

Highly recommendation and very limited only 300 pcs 

Minus : Brass is very easy to scratch 
 and heavy 325 g for small amp 

 The rest is as my two best amps with my Wagnus Epsilon S


----------



## rudi0504

Out the box pictures :


----------



## DTKZ

Hi Rudi. Nice to see you join the ranks of KM01-Brass owners. It is a pretty amazing amp, eh? You see what I mean by a black background with customs? I wouldn't have called any of my previous amps noisy... However, the first time you listen to the KM01 and it dawns on you how easy it is to pick out details is a revelation.
   
  I wouldn't worry too much about how prone it is to scratches. The reason being that it's supposed to tarnish and develop it's own look after some time, so it won't always be so shiny. Although if you want to keep it in its current bright and shiny state, you should probably think about applying some lacquer.


----------



## rudi0504

dtkz said:


> Hi Rudi. Nice to see you join the ranks of KM01-Brass owners. It is a pretty amazing amp, eh? You see what I mean by a black background with customs? I wouldn't have called any of my previous amps noisy... However, the first time you listen to the KM01 and it dawns on you how easy it is to pick out details is a revelation.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about how prone it is to scratches. The reason being that it's supposed to tarnish and develop it's own look after some time, so it won't always be so shiny. Although if you want to keep it in its current bright and shiny state, you should probably think about applying some lacquer.




Thank you Damien
This Ko Jo KM 01 amp is beautiful out site and has inner beauty as well in SQ


----------



## rudi0504

Ko Jo KM - 01 plus Fostex Th 900 :

Source : IPhone 4s
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE with op amp Muse 02
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Headphone : Fostex TH 900
Cable : Venture Craft Lod to USB
Venture Craft mini to mini LE


----------



## rudi0504

Another Variant from Ko Jo Amp KM 01 - TSUGARU cost 98700 Yen about 1100 Usd 

The specification are the same , look like the different is only in finishing 


http://www.fujiya-avic.jp/products/detail19631.html


----------



## rudi0504

My Ko Jo KM - 01 with headphone set up :

Source : iPhone 4s
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Headphone : Sennheiser HD 700 with after market from Japan
Ultrasone Sig Pro with Oyaide after market cable
Cable : diy USB to Lod Van Den Hul Tone Arm 

SQ With this set up :
My IMO

Ultrasone Sig Pro has better SQ than Sennheiser HD 700

Ko Jo KM - 01 is very good for all iems
Like Um Miracle , Fit Ear MH 335 DW , Tralucent Audio 1+2
and
all Headphone with low Impedance
Like Ultrasone Sig Pro , Sig DJ , Grado HF2, Fostex TH 900

With high impedance headphone is only good , I feel has not enough power to drive high impedance headphone like
Sennheiser HD 700 , HD 800 and Ortho like LCD 2 , LCD 3



Source : IPhone 4s
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE with op amp : Muse 02
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Headphone : Sennheiser HD 700 with japan after marker Cable
Ultrasone Sig Pro with Oyaide after market cable

SQ :
With additional external idevice Dac Go Dap DD 1 LE op amp Muse 02
Improve the SQ significant

With high impedance now HD 700 SQ is very good
My Sig Pro is excellent now .

Has better detail, separation , soundstage , bass detail and bass impact



With 1 small AAA battery Ko Jo KM - 01 can last about 15 hours


----------



## rudi0504

Ko Jo KM - 01 plus AK 120 stock = excellent SQ 

Source : AK 120 with WAV music file
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Headphone : Ultrasone Sig DJ
Cable : Venture Craft LE mini to mini angle connectors 

SQ :
This set up is one of the best SQ 
High : very detail and smooth
Mid : very sweet , thick and clear like tube amp midrange 
Bass : is also like tube sounding amp 
Separation : very good that we can imagine the instrument placement
Soundstage : is not as wide like my Wagnus Epsilon S , for portable amp is 
 Wider than my Pico Power.

This is my IMO


----------



## rudi0504

Ko Jo KM 01 best DAP and DACs :

Source : 
As DAP : AK 120
 HDP R10

Dac for IDevice : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE op amp Muse 02
 Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE op amp SM 627


----------



## rudi0504

Ko Jo simple set Up For week End :

Source : Iphone 4s With all music file In WAV format
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01 Brass Edition
Headphone : Audio Technica ESW 11 ltd 
Cable : Van Den Hul Tone Arm Cable DIY Lod to USB 

SQ : very sweet sounding set Up


----------



## rudi0504

My personal impression :

The SQ from Ko Jo KM - 01
High : very smooth , detail , clear and clean high is not Harsh at all
Mid : very sweet midrange , thick and clean and Clear , Tube like midrange
Bass : is very good impact , but like Tube is not tight like solid State amp
Soundstage : you feel like In big studio recording , not like My Eagnus is very Wide and tall
Separation : very Good separation that you can detect the instrument placement very Easy .
Norse Floor : very Low norse Floor and black bacground

Overall : very sweet and intimate sounding Amp , that you can use For long Time listening , it is
Never make My Ears tired or fatigue. 

Battery Life : single AAA
Can Last about 15 hours
I have tested With random songs from 10 am until next day 1 am about 15 hours
I use ultrasone Sig DJ as test
Volume is about 90 %

Minus : only one Ko Jo KM - 01 change the colour , because the casing made from
Solid Brass dye CNC and not treated again rust .

Suggestion : handle with care , wrap with soft cloth and anti slip mate.
Every time After exchange the battery please wipe with very soft cloth
For eye wear


----------



## rudi0504

My Ko Jo KM - 01 with external dac IBasso DB2

Source : AK 120
Dac : IBasso DB2
Amp : Ko Jo KM- 01
Iem : UM. 3 DD 
Cable : sys Concept Canada optical cable
 Wagnus mini to mini 

Sound Quality : high end portable iem set up


----------



## Mimouille

It is too bad that I have sold the ak120 because I love the look of this amp. Thanks for all the pics Rudi


----------



## rudi0504

My Fostex TH 900 with Ko Jo KM - 01

Source : AK 120
Dac : IBasso DB2
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Headphone : Fostex TH 900
Cable : Venture Craft Audiophile grade mini to mini 

Sound Quality :
High end SQ for night time listening. At home


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> It is too bad that I have sold the ak120 because I love the look of this amp. Thanks for all the pics Rudi




You are welcome Michael

AK 120 > iBasso DB2 > Ko Jo KM - 01 + any items / UM 3 DD = high end sound quality


----------



## Mimouille

Yes but also 901 with balanced card with any iem : super sound


----------



## rudi0504

mimouille said:


> Yes but also 901 with balanced card with any iem : super sound




I wish that I can hear HM 901 at our local dealer around 20 September 
With balance amp cost very expensive around 1200 Usd


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> I wish that I can hear HM 901 at our local dealer around 20 September
> With balance amp cost very expensive around 1200 Usd



Still better than the $1300 U.S. people have to pay!


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Still better than the $1300 U.S. people have to pay!




Since our currency weak again USD , all audio gear price are expensive


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Hi Rudi, I really share the fun you have when seeing pictures of your setup.. it has been really enjoyable to see you tirelessly mix and match different gears to find the sound you like... I think you should really mod your AK to obtain LO as it seems that you enjoy pairing the AK with different amps... how do you like the DB2 btw? it has two 8740 chips same as AK120.... I feel the sound of DB2 is really smooth and laid back.


----------



## IAmSoCheap

rudi0504 said:


> My Ko Jo KM - 01 with external dac IBasso DB2
> 
> Source : AK 120
> Dac : IBasso DB2
> ...



How good is the 3dd? Can it be compared to other top tier ciem/iem?
I enjoy the km01-brass quite a lot too.


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hi Rudi, I really share the fun you have when seeing pictures of your setup.. it has been really enjoyable to see you tirelessly mix and match different gears to find the sound you like... I think you should really mod your AK to obtain LO as it seems that you enjoy pairing the AK with different amps... how do you like the DB2 btw? it has two 8740 chips same as AK120.... I feel the sound of DB2 is really smooth and laid back.




I like my DB2 , my done the modification my DB2
My DB2 mod as external DAC is the easy way to upgrade my AK 100 / AK 120 to the next level 
I have more balance from AK 100 / AK 120 with my DB2 mod
After mod my DB2 is not laid-back.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Rudi pls share a bit of info of what the mod is... Super duper interested.. 

Pls forgive me for going off track..


----------



## rudi0504

iamsocheap said:


> How good is the 3dd? Can it be compared to other top tier ciem/iem?
> I enjoy the km01-brass quite a lot too.




Congrats you like the SQ from Ko Jo KM - 01 amp like me

3 DD vs SM 64 V1

3 DD 
High : more extended , more clear and clean and smooth
Mid : more clear and clean , SM 64 v1 a bit forward 
Bass : very Clean , very detail and faster bass speed than sm 64 v1
Soundstage : wider and better depth than SM 64 v1
Separation : better separation as well 

If you like airy , very detail , clarity , fast speed and very good bass impact 
Than 3 DD is your choice 

I like the airy and very clean SQ


----------



## rudi0504

I have tried some alkaline battery AAA for my Ko Jo KM - 01 amp 

The best synergy in term of SQ is : Duracell alkaline battery 
High : more detail , very clean and clear and very good clarity 
Mid : more clear and clean too
Bass : better bass impact and improve detail , faster bass speed and very clean bass
Soundstage : wider and more depth too 
Separation : because of improvement the clarity , the separation become better too 
 That I can hear the instrument placement more accurate 
My IMO

Energizer is good in high , but less bass impact 

Panasonic : is a bit warm 

Sanyo : is warm too


----------



## rudi0504

We tried many mini to mini from many brands 

The winner in term of SQ is :

Tralucent Audio UBER cable mini to mini 

Runner up is :

Venture Craft Audiophile Grade Edition 

And 

My friend diy mini to mini with oyaide gold connector 


*Note : to improve the Sound Quality mini to mini cable is very important 
 Beside battery as the heart from the amp *

IMO


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> It would be really awesome if someone could compare similar ones from Crystal Cable / mezzo soprano / ATL / Wireworld / Tube Fan Studio / Audioquest etc.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=19604569207
> 
> ...




Thank you seeteeyou

The important think is SYNERGY with our set up


----------



## rudi0504

I want share how to handle with care your Brass body from Ko Jo KM - 01 amp :












Rule 1 : brass is very fast oxidise 

To pretend fast oxidise process , please do as follow 

1. Every time you change the battery , please clean up your finger print with lens cloth or
 Eye wear cloth .
 Finger print is oily can fasten oxidise process.
2. Wrape the whole body with lens / eye wear cloth like my picture above 
3. Wrape with anti slip mate and use rubber to tighten the wrapping units 

Enjoy your longer shining your brass body like Ko Jo Amp


----------



## AlanYWM

Rudi, thanks so much for sharing your method of preservng the shine on your KoJo amp. I am sure there some folks here will benefit from it. One of the reasons why I am not too keen on this amp is its upkeep and weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am just plain lazy


----------



## rudi0504

alanywm said:


> Rudi, thanks so much for sharing your method of preservng the shine on your KoJo amp. I am sure there some folks here will benefit from it. One of the reasons why I am not too keen on this amp is its upkeep and weight :etysmile:  I am just plain lazy




You are welcome 

I can Paint With Clear Colour , but i worry can change the SQ
Clear laquer can not Last not to long.


----------



## LECW

I also bought this KOJO and really very very clean and smooth sounding. Of course only for driving low impedance headphone or IEM. Running direct out from my HM801 with "Crystal cable for mini-to-mini interconnect powered by Crystal Piccolino" http://jaben.net/shopping2/Crystal-cable-for-mini-powered-by-Crystal-Piccolino.html, . Yet to test on my Grado RS1i.
  
 There is one question for my HM 901, as 1 could not connect direct out due to connector from HM 901 not the mini type. Anyone know any adapter to mini?
  
 Reason for buying this as i found only one AAA battery and i prefer this type of battery rather than built in type as i don't like to send back for replacement in near future (for built in battery) when battery get weaken.
  
 Have been using this "Crystal Piccolino Cable" which i got 2 pieces. Could someone kindly advice any alternative to this type of cable and of better sound than this, any?
  
 Rgds


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

How about this?
http://head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=171


----------



## LECW

cosmicholyghost said:


> How about this?
> http://head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=171




Hi pal, thanks but not sure how its quality compared to the crystal piccolino.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

lecw said:


> Hi pal, thanks but not sure how its quality compared to the crystal piccolino.


 
  
 I am sorry I do not have any idea... but I really dislike the idea that they have to charge 40usd for a LOD on a 1000usd player... (like they dont already know that we are planning to spend another few hundreds for a jumper... LoL)I think you may need to ask your favorite after market cable supplier to custom one for you.


----------



## rudi0504

lecw said:


> I also bought this KOJO and really very very clean and smooth sounding. Of course only for driving low impedance headphone or IEM. Running direct out from my HM801 with "Crystal cable for mini-to-mini interconnect powered by Crystal Piccolino" http://jaben.net/shopping2/Crystal-cable-for-mini-powered-by-Crystal-Piccolino.html, . Yet to test on my Grado RS1i.
> 
> There is one question for my HM 901, as 1 could not connect direct out due to connector from HM 901 not the mini type. Anyone know any adapter to mini?
> 
> ...




Congrats for your new Ko Jo.KM - 01 amp 

Please try UBER mini to mini cable from Tralucent Audio 

You can contact Gavin , his user Id is : spkrs01

Good Luck

Cheers 

Rudi


----------



## zachchen1996

Don't forget Double Helix cables either. Peter is a great guy.


----------



## LECW

Hi





rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for your new Ko Jo.KM - 01 amp
> 
> Please try UBER mini to mini cable from Tralucent Audio
> 
> ...


 gd morning to all and really appreciate all kind feedback. Will try to check that out. Thanks again. 

Rgds,


----------



## Rakan

I have tried this tiny amp at the Mook headphone festival. The sound is truly impressive especially its smoothness ( pair it with my ipod touch 4 and FitEar Parterre ). However, The price at Jaben seemed quite high compared to in Japan so i didn't buy it at the Mook. Still considering asking my friend in to Japan buy it for me....


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rakan said:


> I have tried this tiny amp at the Mook headphone festival. The sound is truly impressive especially its smoothness ( pair it with my ipod touch 4 and FitEar Parterre ). However, The price at Jaben seemed quite high compared to in Japan so i didn't buy it at the Mook. Still considering asking my friend in to Japan buy it for me....



May i know the cable u used for Parterre? I am also interested in this amp and its suitability for instrumental music. I hope the smoothness is not purely for vocal, many thanks


----------



## Rakan

cosmicholyghost said:


> May i know the cable u used for Parterre? I am also interested in this amp and its suitability for instrumental music. I hope the smoothness is not purely for vocal, many thanks




I use the stock 001 cable and i only listened to it for about 15 mins with several vocal tracks, not sure about how good it can handle instrumental tracks.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rakan said:


> I use the stock 001 cable and i only listened to it for about 15 mins with several vocal tracks, not sure about how good it can handle instrumental tracks.


 
  
 Thanks, Rakan. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## rdsreference

Wow it looks so good it's nearly worth purchasing for it's visual appeal alone. Mmm tempted


----------



## rudi0504

rdsreference said:


> Wow it looks so good it's nearly worth purchasing for it's visual appeal alone. Mmm tempted







cosmicholyghost said:


> May i know the cable u used for Parterre? I am also interested in this amp and its suitability for instrumental music. I hope the smoothness is not purely for vocal, many thanks







rakan said:


> I use the stock 001 cable and i only listened to it for about 15 mins with several vocal tracks, not sure about how good it can handle instrumental tracks.




Hi All 

Ko Jo is not only sweet for mid , Ko Jo can handle music instrument and has very good bass impact too.

Sound Quality is overall very sweet and intimate 

Please try your self by Jaben Hong Kong , because every body have their own taste


----------



## LECW

Before I purchase the Kojo, I did tested the "MASS-Kobo", well it is not bad ultimately I chosen the Kojo not because it is cheaper but it sound very analog. Anyway to my knowledge it is an analog amp based on their specification. In addition, it is small but heavy (I don't mind the weight, as SQ first". The MASS-Kobo I personally feel not that analog to my ear and it sound not as tight and as intimate to the Kojo. Of course at time of testing I use only the iPod and line out with crystal piccolino cable mini to mini and my er4pt. Unfortunately it does not drive the high impedance thus not my another er4s. 

Anyone can kindly advice where can I get a new "Wagnus Epsilon S" in Singapore. Thanks.


----------



## rudi0504

lecw said:


> Before I purchase the Kojo, I did tested the "MASS-Kobo", well it is not bad ultimately I chosen the Kojo not because it is cheaper but it sound very analog. Anyway to my knowledge it is an analog amp based on their specification. In addition, it is small but heavy (I don't mind the weight, as SQ first". The MASS-Kobo I personally feel not that analog to my ear and it sound not as tight and as intimate to the Kojo. Of course at time of testing I use only the iPod and line out with crystal piccolino cable mini to mini and my er4pt. Unfortunately it does not drive the high impedance thus not my another er4s.
> 
> Anyone can kindly advice where can I get a new "Wagnus Epsilon S" in Singapore. Thanks.




Congrats LECW for your new Ko Jo KM 01 amp
I am agreed with your impression , that Ko Jo KM 01 is : analog , very sweet , intimate 
And the bass is more body than Ko Bo 385 .

These 3 Amps : Wagnus Epsilon S , Mass Ko Bo 385 and Ko Jo KM 01 are not so Good to drive High impendamce headphone 

Ko Bo is very Good amp too , if Dont have the hiss For iems , it World Be on par With Ko Jo , With better In clarity and wider soundstage .


----------



## LECW

But the kobo not that analog then Kojo. I always use wav. I heard from someone that the hiss is due to the not so good file. But when I tested with my wav, epklklI did not notice the hiss. Maybe I did not test for long man.


----------



## rudi0504

lecw said:


> But the kobo not that analog then Kojo. I always use wav. I heard from someone that the hiss is due to the not so good file. But when I tested with my wav, epklklI did not notice the hiss. Maybe I did not test for long man.




The hiss is there With all BA iems , With Dynamic driver is no hiss , except With Shure SE 215 SE In Blue Colour has little hiss .

All My file is WAV too 

With Er 4 P has No hiss , because Er 4 P is not so sensitif like Fit Ear MH 335 DW or Unique Melody Miracle .

Wagnus Epsilon S is the right Choice For you ,it is like combo from Ko Jo Kam 01 and Ko Bo 385, With the best soundstage For portable amp and better bass impact and clarity.


----------



## Rakan

rudi0504 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Ko Jo is not only sweet for mid , Ko Jo can handle music instrument and has very good bass impact too.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am so tempted , seliing my new HiFi M8 to get the Kojo now


----------



## LECW

Ya good. It seemed Wagnus Epsilon S quite big and I couldn't find authorised dealer in Singapore.


----------



## rudi0504

lecw said:


> Ya good. It seemed Wagnus Epsilon S quite big and I couldn't find authorised dealer in Singapore.




Yes it has no authorised dealer in Indonesia too

My friend help me to buy from Fuji avic japan , because as foreigner we can not buy from Fuji avic .
You can buy from price of japan too


----------



## audionewbi

Rudi have you tried quick step from Dr Meir?


----------



## sidrpm

lecw said:


> Ya good. It seemed Wagnus Epsilon S quite big and I couldn't find authorised dealer in Singapore.


 
  
 Same here, this is a pity
  
  


rudi0504 said:


> Yes it has no authorised dealer in Indonesia too
> 
> My friend help me to buy from Fuji avic japan , because as foreigner we can not buy from Fuji avic .
> You can buy from price of japan too


 
  
 Aha, this opens up an option.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> Rudi have you tried quick step from Dr Meir?




Hi Moe 

I haven't try Quick Step , I have Stepdance 1 
Compare stepdance 1 , Ko Jo KM 01 has better SQ 
Power wise stepdance 1 has more power


----------



## LECW

Just ordered "Wagnus Epsilon S" and anyone know how long it usually deliver. Of course they said it is a back order. Hope it wouldn't disappoint me. 

Hi Rudi0504, Any idea what battery it is using and thanks.


----------



## rudi0504

lecw said:


> Just ordered "Wagnus Epsilon S" and anyone know how long it usually deliver. Of course they said it is a back order. Hope it wouldn't disappoint me.
> 
> Hi Rudi0504, Any idea what battery it is using and thanks.




Congrats LECW for your new Wagnus Epsilon S
I hope you enjoy your new Wagnus like me and the others that already bought Wagnus 

I use Duracell alkaline for my Wagnus Epsilon S , for the best SQ


----------



## LECW

Thanks Rudi.


----------



## rudi0504

lecw said:


> Thanks Rudi.




You are welcome 

It is very interesting to try many alkaline battery brands for your amps .
Please try with your set up , than you can hear the sq different very noticeable 

For my 3 japans amps Wagnus Epsilon S , Ko Jo KM 01 and Mass Ko Bo 385 

Nr 1 : Duracell alkaline AA and AAA battery are the best SQ 
 High : very detail , clean , clear , very good clarity 
 Mid. : clear and clean and sweet sounding mid , you can hear how the singer
 Sing and took a breath 
 Bass : very clean , detail , very good impact and bass body 
 Separation : the best separation so far compare to other battery 
 Soundstage : are wide and toll and very good depth

Overall : the most balance sound , has very good impact , clarity and sweet mid

Minus : the most expensive in Indonesia about 50 cent US Dolar per piece 

Nr 2 : Sanyo and Panasonic alkaline AA and AAA battery are second best 

Overall : warm sounding sound , slightly less clarity 

Plus : very cheap cost about 30 Cent US Dolar per piece 

Nr 3 : Energizer and local brand ABC alkaline 

Overall : to much high , very high clarity , sound a bit thin for some music 

This is my IMO 

Please try it your self , you can believe by your self how important battery for your audio gear .


----------



## muzic4life

KOJO is fine with the parterre, but i prefer to use Glacier to drive TG334 and Parterre. Using KOJO with parterre the bass qty is increasing and also warmer. Some songs i feel like the bass is becoming a tad too much. The KOJO amp has a very good transparency level. Detailing and clarity is something to consider, however i do feel the bass is not that tight and accurate, but enough in quantity. For me, KOJO is better to go with TG334 than the Parterre. and for the Parterre it self, i still prefer to use it direct to just my tera.


----------



## rudi0504

I don't have parterre , I had 334 to go and now have MH 335 DW , MH 335 DW SQ is like 334 with more balance , MH 335 DW pair with Ko Jo 
SQ is very good .
Please use mini to mini that synergy to the set up like from Tralucent. UBER mini to mini or mini to mini diy from Alex


----------



## jacal01

rakan said:


> I am so tempted , seliing my new HiFi M8 to get the Kojo now


 
  
  You're not that impressed with the M8?  What will you do for a DAC?


----------



## jacal01

rdsreference said:


> Wow it looks so good it's nearly worth purchasing for it's visual appeal alone. Mmm tempted


 
  
  
 Good luck with that, unless you have an Irish/UK dealer.  Very parochially distributed.


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Rudi pls share a bit of info of what the mod is... Super duper interested..
> 
> Pls forgive me for going off track..




Hi CosmicHolyGhost

My friend diy done this mod , as far I know he jumper with special cable .
I am sorry I don't know about what he mod 
SQ improvement is more than 50% better than stock 
He can mod the optical and coaxial section 
What I done is only improvement the SQ .


----------



## Rakan

jacal01 said:


> You're not that impressed with the M8?  What will you do for a DAC?


 
  
 I find the Kojo has better synergy with the Parterre than the M8 when i was able to listen to both of them at the Mook headphone festival. M8 is still very impressive as it can actually drive my friend's LCD2 rev 2 . No portable amplifiers i have tried managed to do this. As for a DAC, maybe i will try the CLAS, many used units are sold locally here but right now my wallet doesn't allow me to purchase both the Kojo and the CLAS.


----------



## jacal01

I know what you mean.  The M8 was designed exactly as a power portable DAC/amp for hard-to-drive orthos and the like, so pairing it with sensitive IEMs does seem a mismatch on the face of it. Centrance does make a good DAC, but I don't know if any of them are portable as a separate unit.  Yet.  That's actually what I was fishing for, your impression of the M8's amp.


----------



## Rakan

jacal01 said:


> I know what you mean.  The M8 was designed exactly as a power portable DAC/amp for hard-to-drive orthos and the like, so pairing it with sensitive IEMs does seem a mismatch on the face of it. Centrance does make a good DAC, but I don't know if any of them are portable as a separate unit.  Yet.  That's actually what I was fishing for, your impression of the M8's amp.


 
  
 Yes. The DAC section is very good in resolution. I often pick up more recording flaws then usual when using the M8. But when paired with Parterre there are several issues:
  
 - The midrange of Parterre seem much less forward compared to when i plug them directly to my iPhone 4. This make my favourite vocal tracks sound less engaging and emotional. I really love the Midrange of the FitEar ( 334 and Parterre ), so i prefer the portable DAC/AMP at least not to alter with this.
 - Background is not very silent and not black ( I would like to try the IEM mod but sending them back to the US and waiting is too much a hassle for me )
 - The soundstage while it's it *very *wide, the depth is not up to my expectation. 
 - Too big and thick so i can only use it on my bed. 
  
 After all, i still prefer my Parterre plugged directly to my Macbook Retina or iPhone 4
  
 However, When i tried the M8 briefly with the LCD 2 rev 2 ( using balanced norse cable ), the synergy is truly superb. I cannot think of any DAC/AMP at $700 ( or lower if you purchase the used one or preorder from CEntrance) that can drive this monster as good as the M8.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost (Nov 3, 2017)

rudi0504 said:


> Hi CosmicHolyGhost
> 
> My friend diy done this mod , as far I know he jumper with special cable .
> I am sorry I don't know about what he mod
> ...


 
 Thanks, Rudi....

 Just back from Tokyo... and picked up a used Kojo KM01-brass... was trying to get Wagnus either the blue or red knob version but all on backordered for 1-2 months... so I picked up their jumper instead....also a pair of Flat4-Kuro.....I asked for a pair of Kaede and the sales guy looked at me like I was an idiot and explained "limited edition...."

 So far loving the KM01 sound, thanks for bringing this amp to my attention....


----------



## Rakan

cosmicholyghost said:


> I found a pair of used 335DW.... and not expensive... I tried them on and found that they also fit my ears....... and they sound obviously better than my TG334 ..... really unbelievable.... so I thought what the hell.... bought them also....and a used 000.....


 
  
 You're so lucky


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost (Nov 3, 2017)

rakan said:


> You're so lucky


 
 thanks.. . if compare to tg334 , they are a notch better... when comparing to parterre, the sound sig is obviously different.... now i wish to seek for a pair of 111IS....


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Thanks, Rudi....
> 
> Just back from Tokyo... and picked up a used Kojo KM01-brass... was trying to get Wagnus either the blue or red knob version but all on backordered for 1-2 months... so I picked up their jumper instead....also a pair of Flat4-Kuro.....I asked for a pair of Kaede and the sales guy looked at me like I was an idiot and explained "limited edition...."
> 
> ...




Congrats to your Ko Jo Amp and your Fit Ear MH 335 DW 

I am very happy too , That more and more my head fi friends like the SQ from Ko Jo 

If you love Ko Jo amp , I am sure you will love Wagnus Epsilon S


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Cosmic,

What is your DAP and how is the synergy with kojo?

How is the sq of Wagnus mini2mini?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rudi0504

Ko Jo best set up 

I love my UM 3 DD more and more , this is really the best from UM line that I have ever heard , it is better than my UM Miracle.

If you find the best synergy , like pair with my Ko Jo KM - 01.

Source : IPhone 4 s with WAV music file
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Iem : UM 3 DD
Cable : Lod to,USB diy Van Den Hul Tone Arm Cable

High : very smooth detail , clean clear high , clarity top notch, not extended but this is correct highs
So reel in your ear

Mid .: the best mid I ever heard from iem so clear , thick sweet and clean tube like midrange
So intimate that I won't stop to hear my music

Bass : very deep and very good impact and very good detail too

Separation : very good that we can imagine where the instrument placement

Soundstage : like in small concert hall

Overall : 3 DD with Ko Jo KM - 01 have very good synergy to each other , my source is only
iPhone 4 S alone , if you plus External I Device Dac , you become more accurate .

My personal impression


Minus : only the connector loose from them self , the rest is really excellent SQ


----------



## rudi0504

lescanadiens said:


> Hi Cosmic,
> 
> What is your DAP and how is the synergy with kojo?
> 
> ...




I have Wagnus mini to mini , but I have different type as CosmicHolyGhost 

Wagnus has many type of mini to mini 

My Wagnus mini to mini is red and white colour cable , SQ is transparent , very good mid 

And detail


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi rudi,

You should try flat4 Kaede as they have the dual dynamic driver design with excellent results. I think their sound signatures may be suitable for you. 

Clean, clear, analytical, nice mids, separation and soundstage. Bass is also excellent.
However, very punishing for bad tracks. Wonder about the combo with Wagnus? Hmmm..

Haven't tried 3dd but will look out for them.


----------



## jacal01

rakan said:


> Yes. The DAC section is very good in resolution. I often pick up more recording flaws then usual when using the M8. But when paired with Parterre there are several issues:
> 
> - The midrange of Parterre seem much less forward compared to when i plug them directly to my iPhone 4. This make my favourite vocal tracks sound less engaging and emotional. I really love the Midrange of the FitEar ( 334 and Parterre ), so i prefer the portable DAC/AMP at least not to alter with this.
> - Background is not very silent and not black ( I would like to try the IEM mod but sending them back to the US and waiting is too much a hassle for me )
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks for the M8 impressions, Rakan.  I'm surprised that the M8 exhibited recessed mids relative to your iphones, which you're defining as neutral.  Usually colored sonic frequency response character is associated with the headphones. 
  
 I'm exactly wondering aboout the M8 high gain amplifier background noise with sensitive IEMs.  I am planning to get the mod for my daughter's M8 I'm giving to her as a holiday gift.  This helps reinforce my intentions.
  
 Yeah, the M8 is properly defined as transportable, not portable.  I'm afraid that distinction is going to be lost on some potential buyers, and lead to subsequent disappointment once they get past the new toy infatuation and settle into their individual lifestyle needs.
  
 Meanwhile, back to the Kojo KM01 amp...


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

lescanadiens said:


> Hi Cosmic,
> 
> What is your DAP and how is the synergy with kojo?
> 
> ...


 
 My favorite combo so far....
  
*X3 (8741 mod) <line out> kojo + HD650*
  
 Music is lively and detailed. It can drive 650 to a reasonable level.
  
 I also tried DX50 <coaxial> DB2 <line out> kojo + HD650
  
 Single ended output from DB2 as source is not powerful enough for 650.....I will just use iem for this combo since the soundstage is wider when using DB2 as DAC
  
 So far, kojo sound is very clean and transparent... it can bring out the good and bad of your earphones and reveal the sound signature of your source (or make you to throw your source against the wall if the result is bad)... amazing little amp....
  
 HM901 <lod> kojo, DX50 <line out> kojo and Wagnus mini needs more time to A/B this weekend...
  
 I also bought some CDs from Tokyo... so I think I should listen to music first before gear....


----------



## rudi0504

My transportable set up with Ko Jo KM - 01

Source : IBasso HDP R10 japan version
Dac : iBasso DB2 mod 
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Headphone : Sennheiser HD 580 first batch 1996
 Unique Melody UM 3 DD
Cable : DIY balance Hiroshr to mini 
 Venture Craft coax cable 

Ko Jo tdruve HD 580 SQ is very good 
Power wise like I have already mentioned not e nought to drive high impedance headphone 




Kio Jo drive UM 3 DD. SQ is excellent , with these set up even better 
Has e plenty of power


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Hi Rudi, nice setup as always...

I have questions, isnt the IBasso HDP R10 DAC section more high end than DB2?

When using db2 (balance) to kojo (SE) brings more power to the kojo?


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hi Rudi, nice setup as always...
> 
> I have questions, isnt the IBasso HDP R10 DAC section more high end than DB2?
> 
> When using db2 (balance) to kojo (SE) brings more power to the kojo?




Thank you 

Power dB 2 with hiroshe balance jack to mini is bigger than single ended , more balance SQ 


SQ wise :

HDP R10 
High : cleaner and clearer , more black background , that you can hear better detail 
Mid : less warn than dB 2
Bass : you can hear better detail 
Soundstage : wider soundstage 
Separation : very good that you can hear the instrument placement Better.

For me is more high end pair with Ko Jo 
In term of synergy with Ko Jo , HDP R 10 is better than db2 


Db2 stock 
has more warmer sound , slightly has thicker will mid and bass impact slightly 
More than HDP R10.
SQ not as clean as HDP R10 

DB 2 mod is better than HDP R10 

My IMO


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> Power dB 2 with hiroshe balance jack to mini is bigger than single ended , more balance SQ


 
 Thanks Rudi for your valuable feedback. I will order this kind of I/C to try.
  
 So far, I am really liking the sound of Kojo when pairing with a modded X3. However, i do not hear big improvement when pairing with DB2 (Stock) single ended output and DX50 (1.5V rms line out). I think I need to try the balance out of DB2 to achieve better dynamic...
  
 BTW, I read that there will be DB3/PB3 released next year... so I may not further invest in modding the DB2...


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Thanks Rudi for your valuable feedback. I will order this kind of I/C to try.
> 
> So far, I am really liking the sound of Kojo when pairing with a modded X3. However, i do not hear big improvement when pairing with DB2 (Stock) single ended output and DX50 (1.5V rms line out). I think I need to try the balance out of DB2 to achieve better dynamic...
> 
> BTW, I read that there will be DB3/PB3 released next year... so I may not further invest in modding the DB2...




You have already DB2 , it is better you wait DB3


----------



## rudi0504

Ko Jo full set up :

Set up A :
Source : as DAP 
Amp : Ko Jo KM 01

Set up B :
Source : As DAP. IBasso HDP R10
 As Transport HDP R10
Dac : IBasso DB2 mod 
Amp : Ko Jo KM 01 
Iem : UM 3 DD with stock cable 
Cable : Wire World only for Japan Limited Edition mini to mini 
 Phantom Cables Canada Coax cable RCA to mini 

SQ set up B is better than set up A


----------



## rudi0504

My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 with Ko Jo KM - 01

Source : Samsung Galaxy Note 3
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Headphone : ATH ESW. 11 LTD 

SQ: audiophile Sound Quality


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Rudi, nice looking setup there!


----------



## Rakan

rudi0504 said:


> My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 with Ko Jo KM - 01
> 
> Source : Samsung Galaxy Note 3
> Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
> ...


 
 Rudi, how is the SQ of SS Note 3, is it better than your iPhone?


----------



## rudi0504

rakan said:


> Rudi, how is the SQ of SS Note 3, is it better than your iPhone?




iPhone 4S vs Blackberry Z10 vs SS Note 3 as pure DAP 

Power wise for iem :

iPhone 4 s > Blackberry Z10 > SS Note 3

SQ wise :

IPhone 4 s > Blackberry Z10 > SS Note 3

These 3 smart phone has their own strong point

The best bass impact : Blackberry Z10 the fastest overall SQ
The best balance SQ : iPhone 4 S more balance SQ 
The sweetest mid : Samsung Note 3 tube like midrange ,smooth SQ 

Nobody is perfect in audio world , has their own strong and weak point 

Until now Iphone 4 s is still my best smart phone SQ

My IMO


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Rudi, nice looking setup there!




Thank you CosmicHolyGhost


----------



## rudi0504

My Ko Jo Amp looking after use for ca 8 weeks 



My Ko Jo Amp out the box


----------



## rudi0504

My Ko Jo set up

Source : IBasso DX 50
Amp : Ko Jo KM - 01
Headphone : AKG. K 420 
Cable : mini to mini diy 
Portable Charger : Power Bank Vivan model D 06 for charging my DX 50


----------



## jacal01

I've finally snagged a bright shiny new Kojo KM01-Brass amp.  Booya!  Not a trivial thing for someone living in the USA.
  
 Due to Japanese translation difficulties while ordering, plus no doubt operator error, I've somehow ended up with a couple of extra 3mm mini-mini (TRS) cables also from Kojo (KM01-OP1).  Given the level of Japanese audio equipment quality demanded, I assume that these interconnect cables are of highest quality, which is why I also bought the accessory cable(s) while I had the opportunity.  And I am now willing to sell these spare Kojo cables at basically my cost + shipping; first come, first served.  A unique opportunity for USA and other audiphiles who normally don't have access to Japanese audio equipment restricted to domestic sales only, for a high-end portable interconnect cable at a fairly reasonable price.  PM me if interested. 
  
 Here is the translated cable product description from the Japanese distributer:
  
 KM01-OP1 EMC shielded cable adopts copper alloy gold-plated PC-OCC transmission of high-quality, plug-in conductor. As electromagnetic guard sleeve, hull is suppressing the influence of external noise.

 Both ends stereo mini-plug
 Cable length: 110mm


----------



## rudi0504

jacal01 said:


> I've finally snagged a bright shiny new Kojo KM01-Brass amp.  Booya!  Not a trivial thing for someone living in the USA.
> 
> Due to Japanese translation difficulties while ordering, plus no doubt operator error, I've somehow ended up with a couple of extra 3mm mini-mini (TRS) cables also from Kojo (KM01-OP1).  Given the level of Japanese audio equipment quality demanded, I assume that these interconnect cables are of highest quality, which is why I also bought the accessory cable(s) while I had the opportunity.  And I am now willing to sell these spare Kojo cables at basically my cost + shipping; first come, first served.  A unique opportunity for USA and other audiphiles who normally don't have access to Japanese audio equipment restricted to domestic sales only, for a high-end portable interconnect cable at a fairly reasonable price.  PM me if interested.
> 
> ...




Congrats for your new Ko Jo KM 01 amp 
Please share your impression here


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Hi jacal, congrats! 
How do you like those kojo mini i/c cables?


----------



## AlanYWM

jinhanliang said:


> good,didnt' get a chance to listen to it. it's beautiful. but it's heavy. and it IS heavy.


 
  
 Yes. It IS heavy. It makes you think twice about bringing it out for a "walk"


----------



## Makiah S

... so again how is the bass on these? Soft and Tubey or Tight like a Solid State. I'm looking for a warm amp for my W1000x, the mids of this amp sound awesome, but I hear the bass is a little thick... might b a deal breaker for me honestly... still I'm sure it's better than my PB1 lol q.q


----------



## rudi0504

mshenay said:


> ... so again how is the bass on these? Soft and Tubey or Tight like a Solid State. I'm looking for a warm amp for my W1000x, the mids of this amp sound awesome, but I hear the bass is a little thick... might b a deal breaker for me honestly... still I'm sure it's better than my PB1 lol q.q




Hi 

Ko Jo a Bass is tight and full body , I think pair with your W 1000 X SQ is very good like I pair with my ESW 11 LTD 

IMO


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

kojo is the perfect companion for iem and easy to drive full sized....
 dx50 line out + kojo + fitear = total win


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

the only down side is that it is way too heavy to put in your pocket


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> kojo is the perfect companion for iem and easy to drive full sized....
> dx50 line out + kojo + fitear = total win







cosmicholyghost said:


> the only down side is that it is way too heavy to put in your pocket




I am agree with your impression 
Ko Jo SQ is intimate and never get boring 
IMO


----------



## gmahler2u

I'm a new owner of this Kojo amp.
  
 little disappointed because they don't have high/low gain switch, and battery run (no power supply). 
  
 "THe HISS" really bothers me, BUT I just got this amp.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

gmahler2u said:


> I'm a new owner of this Kojo amp.
> 
> little disappointed because they don't have high/low gain switch, and battery run (no power supply).
> 
> "THe HISS" really bothers me, BUT I just got this amp.




Hm....i have never encountered hiss...which c/iem r u using


----------



## gmahler2u

right now i'm using jh16 before the freqphase.  But I think sound is settled down.
 I started to hearing some real music!!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

gmahler2u said:


> right now i'm using jh16 before the freqphase.  But I think sound is settled down.
> I started to hearing some real music!!



Cool!
By the way, congrats to your new purchase!


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hm....i have never encountered hiss...which c/iem r u using







gmahler2u said:


> right now i'm using jh16 before the freqphase.  But I think sound is settled down.
> I started to hearing some real music!!







gmahler2u said:


> I'm a new owner of this Kojo amp.
> 
> little disappointed because they don't have high/low gain switch, and battery run (no power supply).
> 
> "THe HISS" really bothers me, BUT I just got this amp.




Congrats for your new Ko Jo Amp 

I am very happy that you like your Ko Jo now


----------



## gmahler2u

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for your new Ko Jo Amp
> 
> I am very happy that you like your Ko Jo now


 

 Thanks guys....it's my first japanese headphone amp.  Now I love it and I ordered ap2 06 headphone amp.
 I can't wait for that.
  
 I love the sound, I can't wait for my Roxanne to arrive.


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> Thanks guys....it's my first japanese headphone amp.  Now I love it and I ordered ap2 06 headphone amp.
> I can't wait for that.
> 
> I love the sound, I can't wait for my Roxanne to arrive.




You are welcome 
What king of amp ap2 06 ?

I am same like you waiting my JH Roxanne , look like after Christmas I can get My Roxanne
Because start production is Mid November 2013


----------



## gmahler2u

MAN!!!!!!!!!!
  
 more I listen it gets better and better!!!  HOLY MOLLY!!!!! I want to scream!!!! 
 I love this amp!!!!!! I love more than my Theorem (maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 It's pretty HOT amp!!  with my dx50 set up, i'm loving it sooo much.


----------



## Makiah S

gmahler2u said:


> MAN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> more I listen it gets better and better!!!  HOLY MOLLY!!!!! I want to scream!!!!
> I love this amp!!!!!! I love more than my Theorem (maybe
> ...


 
 ohh nice combo, the DX50 is apprently very clean and paired with a warm amp... YUM
  
 how ever I missed the chance to get the amp sadly


----------



## tungct1990

Hi everyone 
 i am very lucky to get a kojo km01-brass too
 this is my set up : 
  
  
 i am now looking for a DAC, is the Centrance M8 good for my setup?
 the reason i want to ask about M8 because 2 3 months later i will buy LCD2 or HD800
 i am listening jazz and blues


----------



## rudi0504

tungct1990 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> i am very lucky to get a kojo km01-brass too
> this is my set up :
> ...




You Choose M8 fir Your Future dac amp for i device or you can Choose For AK 120 With optical version line In is very Good 
Combine With Your Ko Jo is excellent SQ 

As stand Alone dac amp M8 can drive Your LCD 2 and HD 800 In excellent SQ as well 

IMO 



Source : Ipod Classic 7 G 160 Gb 
Dac/Amp : use as dac For i device 
Amp : Ko Jo km 01
Iem : hippo pro One cheap and very Good In SQ 

SQ : excellent sound quality


----------



## gmahler2u

I tried the ipod160 -> Theorem 720 -> Kojo -> W40.  NO HISSING!!!!


----------



## tungct1990

rudi0504 said:


> You Choose M8 fir Your Future dac amp for i device or you can Choose For AK 120 With optical version line In is very Good
> Combine With Your Ko Jo is excellent SQ
> 
> As stand Alone dac amp M8 can drive Your LCD 2 and HD 800 In excellent SQ as well
> ...


 
 thx u so much
 ak120 seems very expensive to me 
 so i think Idevice and m8 is good enough for me now
 one agains,thx u


----------



## gmahler2u

Major lighting issues going on!!  pardon me everyone


----------



## lescanadiens

Wow looks like a winning combo!
Anybody compared kojo vs the top heap of US amps like Pico, Ray Samuels, ALO, or Meier?


----------



## rudi0504

lescanadiens said:


> Wow looks like a winning combo!
> Anybody compared kojo vs the top heap of US amps like Pico, Ray Samuels, ALO, or Meier?




Every brand like RSA , Pico power and Alo have their own strong and weak point 

If you like tube and intimate SQ and no hiss than Ko Jo is the winner , power wise is limited for iems and low impedance headphones
IMO


----------



## lescanadiens

Thanks rudi!
For IEMs only, what do you feel if you compared to your collection of amps?


----------



## rudi0504

Hi 

For iems only 

The best amp for iems. Is Wagnus epsilon S, but big size 

Ko Jo is very good , SQ is very clean and clear , very sweet midrange Very good bass impact ,

The other one that's very good is RSA Intruder 
SQ is almost like Ko Jo bit with more power 

These three are my favourite amps for iems 

IMO


----------



## lescanadiens

Thanks rudi. You are the chief!!


----------



## gmahler2u

I order the Wagnus last week.  I didn't know they hand made, I thought they're ready ship.  I guess 
 they still making it right now.. oh well..


----------



## lescanadiens

Please share your impressions when you receive it.
Really love the Japanese amps and their niche sound. So far only a few are privileged to get them. Rudi's the chief!


----------



## gmahler2u

Yes,, I found the amp in Musica Acoustics.  It's japanese website, I think its base in tokyo.
 They have pretty good stuff.  Also, Pricejapan.com has pretty good selection.


----------



## gmahler2u

Yeah, I'm also order list in analgue square paper...tu06....I'm going crazy with japanese amp and some earphones...


----------



## lescanadiens

Wow!
You are my idol!
Can't wait for your impressions on tu6 as well.
Do you also collect japanese iems?


----------



## gmahler2u

Not too seriously,,,I just want to taste of japanese earphone such as Ocharaku flat 4- Sui...I wanted order "Kaede" but It's soldout and right now.  I'm waiting for Roxanne, i'll pass on Kaede for now..Yeah, it gets more interesting in Japanese store...


----------



## lescanadiens

Looking forward to hear your impressions!


----------



## LECW

The wagnus S (Red Knob) is very very good and not cheap But worth for in the SQ and for long term usage and no need to send back for battery change as uses AA battery. 

Ya Rudi is very right. 

Rgds,


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> I order the Wagnus last week.  I didn't know they hand made, I thought they're ready ship.  I guess
> they still making it right now.. oh well..




Ko Jo km 01 , mass Ko Bo 385 and The New One Ko Bo 395 For iems With gain switch and Wagnus Epsilon S and Analog Paper TU 05 and TUR 06
Are hand Made 




lescanadiens said:


> Thanks rudi. You are the chief!!







lescanadiens said:


> Please share your impressions when you receive it.
> Really love the Japanese amps and their niche sound. So far only a few are privileged to get them. Rudi's the chief!




Every body is chief 



gmahler2u said:


> Yes,, I found the amp in Musica Acoustics.  It's japanese website, I think its base in tokyo.
> They have pretty good stuff.  Also, Pricejapan.com has pretty good selection.




Yes you are right


----------



## rudi0504

lecw said:


> The wagnus S (Red Knob) is very very good and not cheap But worth for in the SQ and for long term usage and no need to send back for battery change as uses AA battery.
> 
> Ya Rudi is very right.
> 
> Rgds,




Thank you Eric 
Battery as Power is The best energy to Power Any Amps


----------



## gmahler2u

Rudi you are my inspiration....


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> Rudi you are my inspiration....




Thank you ,gmahler2u
You are as conductor has better ears than me , every body on head fi is our inspiration.


----------



## sutjahjo

Subjectively, this amp sounds silky smooth and it is the only amp I would use with AK120. I like and appreciate the art of Urushi-e, so I went for the tsugaru version instead. I have mixed feelings with the weight (heavy) though.


----------



## rudi0504

My Ko Jo KM 01 TSUGARU blue edition just arrived today 



http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/1038189/


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

The new kojo costs 98,700JPY and sold out already as stated on their website. So crazy.


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> The new kojo costs 98,700JPY and sold out already as stated on their website. So crazy.




They make only 20 pcs and every 5 pcs have the same pattern with different color .
That's mean my Tsugaru is the only one pattern , this the reason why so expensive


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> They make only 20 pcs and every 5 pcs have the same pattern with different color .
> That's mean my Tsugaru is the only one pattern , this the reason why so expensive


 





congrats! I share your happiness by listening to kojo km-01 brass tonite.


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Rudi,

What is your impression on the sound difference between the blue and the brass?

Thanks!


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> congrats! I share your happiness by listening to kojo km-01 brass tonite.




Thank you George 
One day I will share with you if I fly to Hkg again


----------



## rudi0504

lescanadiens said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> What is your impression on the sound difference between the blue and the brass?
> 
> Thanks!




Hi 
Source : iPhone 5s
Dac : cypher labs class solo original 
Amp : Ko Jo Tsuguri edition 
Iem : earsonic sm 64 v 1
Headphone : Fostex th 900

High : more extended , more clear and better clarity 
Mid : about the same very sweet , but better pronounce and cleaner 
Bass: more clean and better detail 
Separation : better separation that the placement from the instrument can feel more accurate 
Soundstage : slightly wider and better depth

Overall more body compare my Ko Jo brass LE 

IMO


----------



## lescanadiens

Wow. Thank you Rudi.
Very impressive! Better in every way, right out of the box?
These Japanese amps are amazing.

Didn't you say somewhere that you tried to take out the internals from the original brass edition and they sound not as good?

Would you say that the housing (brass) vs the painted one make the difference in sound?


----------



## lescanadiens

One last thing:
Would you say the Blue Kojo 5%, 10% better?


----------



## rudi0504

lescanadiens said:


> Wow. Thank you Rudi.
> Very impressive! Better in every way, right out of the box?
> These Japanese amps are amazing.
> 
> ...







lescanadiens said:


> One last thing:
> Would you say the Blue Kojo 5%, 10% better?




Thank you 

These Ko Jo Tsugaru exactly use the same Brass body 
I guess they use selected or different spare parts , that can make the Sound quality different not only the housing in brass 

My friend did it , he took out the pcb board out from the brass housing , the Sq was so thin 

The red and the blue has different sound signature ,my blue one more detail and better clarity and overall more balance sounding amp 
That's why I choose the Blue Edition
The red edition has more weight in the bass region but less clarity , I like clarity and balance sound quality 

IMO


----------



## lescanadiens

Thank you Rudi!


----------



## rudi0504

lescanadiens said:


> Thank you Rudi!




You are welcome 
If you have a chance please try ko jo tsugaru by your local dealer


----------



## lescanadiens

Great stuff Rudi!

What tickled me was how could it be they have three different sound signatures from the original brass, blue and red kojo.
Even the ultra special edition / limited edition have no description of their aound signature


----------



## rudi0504

lescanadiens said:


> Great stuff Rudi!
> 
> What tickled me was how could it be they have three different sound signatures from the original brass, blue and red kojo.
> Even the ultra special edition / limited edition have no description of their aound signature




This sound quality different is not only Ko Jo .every product like amps .iems .headphones from the same types have not the same sound quality.have always slightly different in sound quality.
They have all their house sound chararcter

The simple way please buy another favorite iem from the same type and you compare to your existhing ones.
Like me i bought shure se 215 le 3 times . I keep ones the best sq .the rest 2 i sold 

IMO

Please share your opinion


----------



## lescanadiens

Would it be possible that the gap between blue and the red sound character narrow down after a burn in process?

Assuming blue is the best of two, how's the red sound compared to the brass version Rudi? Is it better / worth upgrading?

Thanks!


----------



## sutjahjo

I do agree with Rudi that there is a sound difference between the blue and the red tsugaru but IMPO, it is very very small and it narrows down to individual preference. The important thing is both made the sound silky smooth and I chose red for the serial number I prefer.


----------



## rudi0504

lescanadiens said:


> Would it be possible that the gap between blue and the red sound character narrow down after a burn in process?
> 
> Assuming blue is the best of two, how's the red sound compared to the brass version Rudi? Is it better / worth upgrading?
> 
> Thanks!







sutjahjo said:


> I do agree with Rudi that there is a sound difference between the blue and the red tsugaru but IMPO, it is very very small and it narrows down to individual preference. The important thing is both made the sound silky smooth and I chose red for the serial number I prefer.




The sq different between brass edition and Tsugaru edition is noticable. 
Tsugaru edition like sutjahjo said is silky smooth with better clarity and better pronounce in already sweet midrange and cleaner bass region.

The upgrade is worth it . The important for me to upgrade is the sound quality improvement over the brass edition not only the design of art .

IMO


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> The sq different between brass edition and Tsugaru edition is noticable.
> Tsugaru edition like sutjahjo said is silky smooth with better clarity and better pronounce in already sweet midrange and cleaner bass region.
> 
> The upgrade is worth it . The important for me to upgarde is the sound quality improvement over the brass edition not only the design of art .
> ...


 

 Hey Rudi
  
 Did you try to use your 335 with kojo brass before? I tried last nite with 435 and it was a bit too bright.... just wondering if you experienced similar..


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hey Rudi
> 
> Did you try to use your 335 with kojo brass before? I tried last nite with 435 and it was a bit too bright.... just wondering if you experienced similar..




C 435 is brighter than mh 335 dw . 
What is your source to pair with your ko jo ?
My source was iphone 4 s with lod to mini
Mh 335 dw pair with my ko jo brass was very good .i havent try with Tsugaru . Because i am now not at home i will uodate by sunday


----------



## lescanadiens

Thank you for the explanation Rudi.

I take it that blue > red > brass?

Surely you are the master!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> C 435 is brighter than mh 335 dw .
> What is your source to pair with your ko jo ?
> My source was iphone 4 s with lod to mini
> Mh 335 dw pair with my ko jo brass was very good .i havent try with Tsugaru . Because i am now not at home i will uodate by sunday


 
 It sounds very good with Parterre and TG334.... The only time I find bright was with C435... Thanks...


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi CHG,

Is Kojo versatile enough for different genre of music? Say Metal or Electronic music?

Thanks!


----------



## rudi0504

lescanadiens said:


> Thank you for the explanation Rudi.
> 
> I take it that blue > red > brass?
> 
> Surely you are the master!




You are welcome 
If we can do the comparison directly A B. All can hear the different . It is noticeable.
Everybody is a Master


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> It sounds very good with Parterre and TG334.... The only time I find bright was with C435... Thanks...




I have not heard C435. From your impression look like C435 is the brightest from fit ears


----------



## rudi0504

lescanadiens said:


> Hi CHG,
> 
> Is Kojo versatile enough for different genre of music? Say Metal or Electronic music?
> 
> Thanks!




Ko Jo is very good for jazz .audiophile and classical music. For Metal and electronics is good .
Maybe CHG can share more about Ko Jo for Metal and Electronic music.
I hear seldom so kind of Metal and Electronic music
IMO


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Hi i see this beuatiful boutique amp leans more on the warm side with lush mid and silky smooth sound that works well for slow and early music.
Electronic and metal are two very broad genere that would be better suited to use a more versatile amp like RSA, ibasso..

IMHO


----------



## singleended58

cosmicholyghost said:


> Thanks, Rudi....
> 
> Just back from Tokyo... and picked up a used Kojo KM01-brass... was trying to get Wagnus either the blue or red knob version but all on backordered for 1-2 months... so I picked up their jumper instead....also a pair of Flat4-Kuro.....I asked for a pair of Kaede and the sales guy looked at me like I was an idiot and explained "limited edition...."
> 
> ...




How does the SQ of Kojo paired with dx50?


----------



## lescanadiens

Thank you CHG!


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

singleended58 said:


> How does the SQ of Kojo paired with dx50?


 

 The best pairing so far for me is actually X3 mod... because of its distinctive refined and warm forward mid... the DX50 cannot provide the detail as much as the X3....
  
 I have compared DX50, HM901, X3mod and DB2. I will try and hookup X5 more...


----------



## lescanadiens

Any chance of pairing with RWAk 100 mod?
Thanks


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

lescanadiens said:


> Any chance of pairing with RWAk 100 mod?
> Thanks




Sorry sold my ak100 already, dont like iriver in general.

Rudi has ak100 mod version but differnt to RW mod.


----------



## LECW

Pairong





cosmicholyghost said:


> The best pairing so far for me is actually X3 mod... because of its distinctive refined and warm forward mid... the DX50 cannot provide the detail as much as the X3....
> 
> I have compared DX50, HM901, X3mod and DB2. I will try and hookup X5 more...


 paring with DX50 very very good but With 901 I heard no improvement.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

lecw said:


> Pairong
> paring with DX50 very very good but With 901 I heard no improvement.




I suspect i would not get major improvement from pairing with X5.also.....


----------



## lescanadiens

Thanks CHG.

I suppose the same sound signature (organic) like 901 and X5 are overlapping with Kojo's


----------



## sutjahjo

Just a few photographs to show off the Urushi-e work.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Most beautiful portable amp ever!!!


----------



## sutjahjo

The base Plate is left unpolished to show the normal wear and tear.


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Most beautiful portable amp ever!!!




I am agree with you CHG 
This is works of art in portable amp 
Inner beauty and outer beauty are for Ko Jo Tsugaru Edition


----------



## rudi0504

sutjahjo said:


> The base Plate is left unpolished to show the normal wear and tear.




Very nice pictures sutjahjo 
You must take care , every time after you touch the brass body , you should wipe directly with camera lens cleaner soft cloth , than you have the beauty like out the box .
For extreme care use cloth to touch the brass body


----------



## sutjahjo

Thanks Rudi,I left it unpolished just for the photograph to show the slightly "aged" effect.  Each time after wiping it off with a microfiber cloth, the pristine shiny look is restored.


----------



## singleended58

Just got the Kojo today. I did listen to it with dx50 and like its SQ but it is harsh in high notes of treble. Is that normal for the almost new one? Would the harshness be less?


----------



## rudi0504

singleended58 said:


> Just got the Kojo today. I did listen to it with dx50 and like its SQ but it is harsh in high notes of treble. Is that normal for the almost new one? Would the harshness be less?




Congrats for your new Ko Jo brass edition 
I heard many Ko Jo in brass edition ,all sounded not harsh in the high 
Very smooth silky clear and clean sound with strong in midrange

This is the first time I heard that Ko Jo high so harsh 

Normally for all other amps the first sound out the box are brighter , after burn in will be less bright 

What kind of cable do you use ?
What kind of iem / hp do you use ?

IMO


----------



## singleended58

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for your new Ko Jo brass edition
> I heard many Ko Jo in brass edition ,all sounded not harsh in the high
> Very smooth silky clear and clean sound with strong in midrange
> 
> ...




IC is dyi and litz pure copper silver platted (this cable normally sounds sweet and not bright).
IEM is Shure SE535 clear.


----------



## singleended58

I am listening to mostly vocals but in our vietnamese language so most of the high notes (high pitch notes) are harsh. I did not hear this harshness in another portable amps I own.


----------



## LECW

Well I don't encounter such high issue if the similar set up. I believe u should check your file. 

Rgds,


----------



## singleended58

lecw said:


> Well I don't encounter such high issue if the similar set up. I believe u should check your file.
> 
> Rgds,




Could it be the music I downloaded (128 bps) and they are not WAW or FLAC.
That is not true since I have switched to ipod 5.5 as a source using ALO imod IC cable (copper) I do not hear any harshness. The music was downloaded from itune copied from CDs (253 bps)


----------



## rudi0504

My nite time Simple rigs

Source : ak 100 Final Audio Design Edition
Amp : Ko Jo KM 01 Brass Limited Edition 300 pcs
Headphone : LCD XC
Cable : mini to mini Crystal Cable Dream line series
SAA Endorphin balance 3 pin use Abyss adapter to balance 4 pin and use 4 pin to mini plug

High : very smooth and clear
Mid : very sweet tube like midrange , very clear and clean
Bass : very good impact and bass speed
Separation : very good music separation
Soundstage : like in small jazz room

Overall : with this set up , LCD XC sound so sweet and never get boring , I can listen for hours before sleep
This sound quality is like tube sound quality
For nite time mostly I use close headphone , that not disturb my wife 

IMO


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

rudi0504 said:


> My nite time Simple rigs
> 
> Source : ak 100 Final Audio Design Edition
> Amp : Ko Jo KM 01 Brass Limited Edition 300 pcs
> ...


 
 Rudi,
  
 Congrats for your Crystal Cable Dream line series!!
  
 I hope it sounds like a sweet dream!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> OMG, Dream Line is like 8,000 RMB for 2-wire version and 14,800 RMB for 4-wire version respectively (DIY ones made from interconnects)
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=19604569207
> 
> Did anyone find a place that's selling the official Crystal Cable flavor?





seeteeyou said:


> OMG, Dream Line is like 8,000 RMB for 2-wire version and 14,800 RMB for 4-wire version respectively (DIY ones made from interconnects)
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=19604569207
> 
> Did anyone find a place that's selling the official Crystal Cable flavor?




My mini to mini is 3 wire cost about 900 USD , SQ is excellent


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> That's cool, thanks a lot.
> 
> Another flagship from Wireworld is roughly 50% of Dreamline at US$450.
> 
> ...




I have similar. From Wireworld mini to mini

Crystal cable Dreamline is the best


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

I and George compared Alex diy mini to mini vs Siltech 
As George mentioned Alex mini to mini win


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> We better compare Alex's DIY and Crystal Cable Dreamline next. There must be something special with either one?
> 
> Besides, is there a way to get 3-wire Dreamline terminated with connectors that are even better than the ViaBlue T6s?
> 
> ...




I like The DESIGN from New cablestudiio 
He use via Blue because Crystal cable dream line is solid Wire and very thick 
For 3 wires via Blue is The best Choice , In term SQ every brand has their own sound character 
And The material like Gold or Rhodium has different SQ 

Normally We like to use oyaide and second Place use furutech


----------



## Skooter

>


 
 Hi Rudi0504 - 
  
 Thanks for taking the time for your unorthodox product information and opinions. They provided enough technical information to help me find some excellent products that are not broadly marketed or sold to the general public. 
  
 Over the past years I have had the opportunity to check out dozens of headphone amps. Several were decent but were challenged at higher frequencies. Some had some obvious deficiencies in design or execution. A handful were quite good. All struggled with increasingly complex classical music.
  
 Based on your comments I made a special trip to Nakano (Tokyo) to check out the "Kojo Technology KM01 Brass" and the "Wagnus Epsilon S." I tried a few IEMs and headphones for both. 
  
 Both amps were superb. Both were different. This trip was well worth the time and effort. A brief comparison follows: 
  
 * The Wagnus is quite large but very lightweight physically. Clearly handbuilt but fit and finish was good. Wagnus had a bit more range in treble and bass; it had just the slightest amount of shrill that made it a bit more fatiguing. The demo Wagnus was really beat up and I think the volume pot was a bit scratchy; that could have been a/the contributing factor to the shrill. These are typical results of a cheap/defective/dirty/worn volume pot; but that might just be a characteristic of the unit. The volume pot is not cheap FYI. On hindsight, I should have asked to demo a new unit. I think I will follow up again on the Wagnus. Listening impressions - without going into detail, in challenging classical & some more modern popular music played at "red book" CD resolution, I found the Wagnus to reproduce music in a very agile manner with impressive clarity and extension both at the top and bottom end. It was not super-powerful. Very enjoyable.
  
 * The Kojo is very small but heavy. The brass finish is not coated so looks stunning now but gets oxidized over time as the demo unit was not shiny. Fit and finish is superb. So smooth sounding. I think the highs and lows are just ever so slightly rolled off; maybe. Maybe not. For me, the Kojo combines the best characteristics of a tube amp and a solid-state amp. Almost no fatigue. I found the Kojo to be quite powerful. Very enjoyable and most musical portable amp I have found. Handles everything I send it with ease. 
  
 I purchased the Kojo and have been using it every day for a few hours. It takes one AA type battery which seems to last forever; well over a dozen hours.
  
 Special mention of the "ALO The Continential v3" and "Carot One Nik58tube," which made the shortlist and were worth checking out in my view. FYI Carot One makes a class D tube hybrid desktop amp which I found less than stellar.


----------



## rudi0504

skooter said:


> Hi Rudi0504 -
> 
> Thanks for taking the time for your unorthodox product information and opinions. They provided enough technical information to help me find some excellent products that are not broadly marketed or sold to the general public.
> 
> ...




Very nice impression Skooter
You are welcome
Audio is my heavy hobby , sometimes is to much 
I am very happy that you like Ko Jo KM 01 
I have so many portable Amps collection , Ko Jo is the sweetest portable amp ever made , it is very good fir jazz and audiophile recording , 
You you Here audiophile and jazz music with others amps is very good too , but something missing the SQ from Ko Jo KM 01.
IMO


----------



## Skooter

Rudi0504 - 
  
 I did a quick summary of the Kojo in the products section. It is mostly copy-and-paste of my comments above.
  
 However, I noticed the Kojo sounds much better if it is placed on a hard surface without any feet, wrapping, isolation, etc. The isolation seems to take the life out of the sound. Give this a try and let us know if you notice the same. 
  
 Disadvantage - faster oxidation of finish
 Advantage - superior sound quality


----------



## rudi0504

skooter said:


> Rudi0504 -
> 
> I did a quick summary of the Kojo in the products section. It is mostly copy-and-paste of my comments above.
> 
> ...




Hi Skooter 

I believe in your summary 
Every Amps sound to their best sound quality if without wrapping anything like your experience , this is true 

Sometime need wrap to protect scratch and oxidize process from Mass Ko. Bo KM 01 Brass Edition.
Please try it with many cloth , you will hear different SQ 
I have bought blanket from Emirate Air ways sound quality is very good  

Many don't believe like what we done


----------



## rudi0504

Ko Jo KM 01 Brass Edition and Tsugaru Edition one of the best synergy with Sony ZX Dap 

Source : Sony Walkman ZX 1
Amps : Ko Jo KM 01 Brass Edition
 Ko Jo Tsugaru Edition 
Iem : Earsonic. SM 64 v1 and v2
Cable : mini to mini DIY with Sony LOD 

High : crisp clear and very detail and extended high and clean
Mid : the best part from. Ko Jo is the midrange , so sweet and natural and intimate like from tube sounding Amp
Bass : very clean , detail and fast sounding bass 
Separation : very good that I can very easy detect the instrument placement 
Soundstage : wide and very good depth too
Hiss : no hiss
Background : black background 

Overall : 
Ko Jo KM 01 has best synergy with Sony ZX 1, has better clarity and the midrange sweet and intimate with better clarity 
Bass sound so detail clean and fast with very good impact .
If you like Audiophile music and jazz , you should try with Ko Jo KM 01 , than you can hear more intimate 
From Your Audiophile recording .

Ko Jo Tsugaru has refinement SQ from Ko Jo KM 01 Brass Edition , more presence more weight and has fuller sound 

IMO


----------



## productred

Just curious, anyone opened up one of these babies and hv a peep at the innards?


----------



## rudi0504

eregyu said:


> I have recently bought a second hand KM01 amp... the price is very good, I got it only for USD $270
> 
> I am very happy with the sound quality. by comparing it with ALO Nation Amp, KM01 present more soundstage wideness, and smooth output.
> ALO Nation is more like a powerful output, but it is a bit too much for my taste...
> ...




Congrats For Your New Ko Jo KM01 
Wow you Bought very cheap 
And look Your Brass Finishing is different from mine


----------



## singleended58

Have anyone tried Sanyo eneloop AAA rechargeable battery with Kojo KM01 brass yet? IMO and to my ears it sounds with more musical in midrange and more detail in treble than Duracell one.


----------



## eregyu

singleended58 said:


> Have anyone tried Sanyo eneloop AAA rechargeable battery with Kojo KM01 brass yet? IMO and to my ears it sounds with more musical in midrange and more detail in treble than Duracell one.


 
 WOW.. I think I have to try the Sanyo out... Great news to hear..


----------



## eregyu

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats For Your New Ko Jo KM01
> Wow you Bought very cheap
> And look Your Brass Finishing is different from mine


 
  
 When I got the second hand KOJO, the exterior appearance is in very bad condition.
 It had 3 deep scratch on top, so I went to a store to put on a pattern film to cover it up... It looks nice lo... haha


----------



## crayonz

singleended58 said:


> Have anyone tried Sanyo eneloop AAA rechargeable battery with Kojo KM01 brass yet? IMO and to my ears it sounds with more musical in midrange and more detail in treble than Duracell one.



Agree with you.So far, eneloop rechargeable is my recommended battery


----------



## singleended58

crayonz said:


> Agree with you.So far, eneloop rechargeable is my recommended battery




If you are located in US buy them from Costco. $25 with tax you got 4xAAA and 6xAA with rechargeable unit. The Eneloop is made in Japan except the rechargeable unit.


----------



## rudi0504

singleended58 said:


> If you are located in US buy them from Costco. $25 with tax you got 4xAAA and 6xAA with rechargeable unit. The Eneloop is made in Japan except the rechargeable unit.




Thank you For Sharing


----------



## singleended58

One of my best sounding portable system consists of Kojo KM01 Brass (AAA Eneloop battery), Fiio X5, Shure SE535 and DIY mini cable.
Fiio X5 by itself sounds so nice with details and musical midrange and defined bass but added Kojo would make the music more weight with thickness. 
Music file is MP3.


----------



## rudi0504

Ko Jo KM 01 + Ibasso HDP R10 + Bayerdynamic T5p = Audiophile transportable set Up 

Source : Ibasso HDP R10 japan Edition
Amp : Ko Jo KM01 Brass LE 300 units 
Headphone : Bayerdynamic T5p
Cable : mini to mini DIY 
Music WAV 

My impression :
High : smooth silky High With very Good detail 
Mod : very sweet and intimate mid , Tube like midrange 
Bass : vyngiid In detail and impact 
Separation : very Good thatbi can detect individual instrument very Easy to Find The placement
Soundstage : Wide and very Good In Depth 

Overall: 
This is Audiophile transportable set Up With Ko Jo KM 01
I can hear many hours during lomg distance Flight 
SQ so smoot and natural and mid so intimate With very Good instrument detail 

IMO


----------



## gmahler2u

question guys. on KOJO amp....How do you pull your batteries out...it's hard to get it out.


----------



## productred

gmahler2u said:


> question guys. on KOJO amp....How do you pull your batteries out...it's hard to get it out.


 
  
 Mine pops out without issue. Can you explain how hard it is with yours? Stuck too tightly?


----------



## gmahler2u

yeah, it's too tight that black holder is almost coming out. So I'm afraid to change the battery because I might break the amp.


----------



## productred

gmahler2u said:


> yeah, it's too tight that black holder is almost coming out. So I'm afraid to change the battery because I might break the amp.


 
  
 If that's so I dun think it's something too technical, just some more exercise with the spring contact will do I guess.


----------



## gmahler2u

Thank you y'all for your advise.


----------



## rudi0504

My Audiophile set Up :

Source : AK 100 Gold Japan Edition
Amp : Ko Jo KM 01 Brass Limited Edition 300 pcs
Cable : Mini to mini Crystal Cabke Dream Line series 

This set up is excellent for jazz and audiophile music 

IMO,


----------



## productred

rudi0504 said:


> My Audiophile set Up :
> 
> Source : AK 100 Gold Japan Edition
> Amp : Ko Jo KM 01 Brass Limited Edition 300 pcs
> ...


 
  
 O I'm also pairing the Kojo with my Gold AK100 Lol~ I use a Crystal Cable Piccolino as interconnect, and lately I've been using the Dita Answer Truth Ed and the S-EM6 with this setup. Truly mesmerizing sonic bliss.


----------



## rudi0504

productred said:


> O I'm also pairing the Kojo with my Gold AK100 Lol~ I use a Crystal Cable Piccolino as interconnect, and lately I've been using the Dita Answer Truth Ed and the S-EM6 with this setup. Truly mesmerizing sonic bliss.




We are agree with this audiophile sound quality 
We have the same crystal cable with different type 
At the moment I don't have adapter TRRS to mini plug , I ca not pair my DITA truth gold with Ko Jo KM 01


----------



## rudi0504

Ko Jo KM 01 + Wagnus Tube pre amp Valvola = incredible Audiophile SQ


----------



## rudi0504

Ko Jo double amping sounding very Good 

Source : AK 100 Gold japan Edition
Pre amp : Ko Jo km 01
Amp : Ko Jo km 01
Headphone : Sennheiser. hD 25 Aluminium


----------



## lbbef

How does the Kojo KM-01 compare with the Alo Continental V3?
  
 I'm mainly a mids/vocals person. After I read about all the praises for the KM-01 here, I immediately got interested in it.


----------



## vishnu16

I saw one of this beauty at Jaben Perth  and decided to buy one. Very good pairing with my DX90, the headphone i am using is the Fostex TH900 it makes the vocal a bit more forward and sweet which i like, also very good bass, tight and punchy and treble very clear.


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> Thank you y'all for your advise.




You press The battery holder With left Finger and use small metal Stick to pull out The battery 
The same With Other battery , It is work very Good


----------



## rudi0504

lbbef said:


> How does the Kojo KM-01 compare with the Alo Continental V3?
> 
> I'm mainly a mids/vocals person. After I read about all the praises for the KM-01 here, I immediately got interested in it.




I Had Alo Continental V2 , Ko Jo KM01 mid / vokal more Audiophile sound quality 
You Will Love Ko Jo KM01


----------



## rudi0504

vishnu16 said:


> I saw one of this beauty at Jaben Perth  and decided to buy one. Very good pairing with my DX90, the headphone i am using is the Fostex TH900 it makes the vocal a bit more forward and sweet which i like, also very good bass, tight and punchy and treble very clear.




Congrats For Your new Ko Jo KM01


----------



## singleended58

ALO Continental sounds more forward "in your face" and Kojo km01 sounds sweeter and relax. It depends on your music taste too.


----------



## orcheung2002

Hello Rudi, I have RSA Predator and I love its tubey sound a lot. If comparing with Kojo km01, how is your comment? Many thanks, orcheung2002


----------



## rudi0504

orcheung2002 said:


> Hello Rudi, I have RSA Predator and I love its tubey sound a lot. If comparing with Kojo km01, how is your comment? Many thanks, orcheung2002




I had RSA Predator as my first high end portable am in year 2010 
RSA Predator is very good amp 
Ko Jo mid is sweeter and more intimate than from Predator 
Overall is more balance and cleaner SQ 
IMO


----------



## orcheung2002

Thanks Rudi. Your comment is very tempted. Need take chance to try Kojo. Thanks again.


----------



## rudi0504

orcheung2002 said:


> Thanks Rudi. Your comment is very tempted. Need take chance to try Kojo. Thanks again.



You are welcome orcheung2002


----------



## gmahler2u

I love my Kojo aand Cypher lab algorhythm solo.


----------



## rudi0504

gmahler2u said:


> I love my Kojo aand Cypher lab algorhythm solo.




I am agree With yougmahler2u
CL Class solo original With Ko Jo km 01 is really excellent set Up


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> I have similar. From Wireworld mini to mini
> 
> Crystal cable Dreamline is the best


 
  
 Is your wireworld mini to mini the totl platinum eclipse 7?
 Because I'm getting a Wireworld Platinum Eclipse 7 IEM cable soon


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Is your wireworld mini to mini the totl platinum eclipse 7?
> Because I'm getting a Wireworld Platinum Eclipse 7 IEM cable soon




Hi Zach 

Your Platinum Eclipse 7 is TOTL from Wireworld , this is great cable 

No it is for japan market limited edition Equinox 6 

My friend bought for me from Japan


----------



## efftee

Anyone tried the Kojo amp with a Tera?


----------



## HiFlight

efftee said:


> Anyone tried the Kojo amp with a Tera?





I use my Tera regularly with my Kojo and they sound great together.


----------



## efftee

How would you describe the sound (differences, improvements, etc) of the Tera amped by the Kojo? Is the super heavy Kojo a mismatch with the super light Tera in a rig?


----------



## HiFlight

efftee said:


> How would you describe the sound (differences, improvements, etc) of the Tera amped by the Kojo? Is the super heavy Kojo a mismatch with the super light Tera in a rig?




I don't carry my Tera and Kojo as a bundle when I am out and about, as I have other lighter portable amps to use with my low impedance phones when travelling.

The advantage of an external amp (even the Kojo) is negated when using high impedance phones, The delicacy and purity of tone delivered by the Kojo just enhance the already superb sound of the Tera when using phones or IEMs of low impedance which usually do not play well when paired with the Tera-Player.


----------



## muah

My daily ride jig!

Can't believe I didn't audition this amp earlier, as mentioned, the separation and the controlled bass, ahhhhh... the bass.


----------



## HiFlight

The Kojo is indeed a splendid instrument! One of my most treasured audio possessions.


----------



## WCDchee

In case anyone wants to get their hands on one, i have put mine up on sale


----------



## APaudio




----------



## Joe-Siow

Serial number 030/300 reporting!
  

  
 What a gem of an amp this little bugger is. And I'm not even into stack-fi anymore. Still couldn't resist its sweet signature in the end.


----------



## HiFlight

joe-siow said:


> Serial number 030/300 reporting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welcome to the club!!! The Kojo is truly something special! The more I listen, the more impressed I become.


----------



## mashiron93

47/300 here!!

  Even though it is really heavy despite the small size, I love how it sounds when paired with my TG!334. Really impressed


----------



## HiFlight

mashiron93 said:


> 47/300 here!!
> 
> 
> Even though it is really heavy despite the small size, I love how it sounds when paired with my TG!334. Really impressed




Amazing that such great sound can come from one tiny AAA battery!


----------



## mashiron93

hiflight said:


> Amazing that such great sound can come from one tiny AAA battery!


 

 At first somehow I feel hesitated because it's only using one small battery. But after I had it,  my opinion against the power was neglected and I can't stop to love it.


----------



## mysony1

Hi 





rudi0504 said:


> My nite time Simple rigs
> 
> Source : ak 100 Final Audio Design Edition
> Amp : Ko Jo KM 01 Brass Limited Edition 300 pcs
> ...


----------



## mysony1

mashiron93 said:


> 47/300 here!!
> 
> 
> Even though it is really heavy despite the small size, I love how it sounds when paired with my TG!334. Really impressed




Hi,

Can anyone tell me where can I buy this Kojo amp in Hong Kong?


----------



## raypin

mmm......fellow headfier wants to sell his Ko Jo Brass 01  amp to me. I'm really tempted after backreading the entire thread. My question is: how is the build quality? Any issues or design defects that I should be aware of since the amp is pre-owned? tia.


----------



## HiFlight

raypin said:


> mmm......fellow headfier wants to sell his Ko Jo Brass 01  amp to me. I'm really tempted after backreading the entire thread. My question is: how is the build quality? Any issues or design defects that I should be aware of since the amp is pre-owned? tia.




The build quality is excellent with the case carved from a block of brass. The battery access hatch is easily removed but care should be used when replacing the battery as it is a tight fit in the holder. Long fingernails are a big help. 

As the brass case is a relatively soft material, it is easily scratched. There is no lacquer used as a protective coating to prevent tarnish, so if you want to maintain the bright polished finish, it will require maintenance with a non-abrasive metal polish. 

I have had no funtional issues at all with mine but have so far resisted the temptation to remove the bottom cover to examine the innards. 

All that said, the sound is absolutely beautiful. I usually get about 12-14 hours of play time from one alkaline AAA cell. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## singleended58

Nice and excellent SQ (warm and sweet) little amp. The only downside is heavy and you have to keep it shiny all the time.
Using Sanyo ENO rechargeable battery makes the sound better.


----------



## raypin

hiflight said:


> The build quality is excellent with the case carved from a block of brass. The battery access hatch is easily removed but care should be used when replacing the battery as it is a tight fit in the holder. Long fingernails are a big help.
> 
> As the brass case is a relatively soft material, it is easily scratched. There is no lacquer used as a protective coating to prevent tarnish, so if you want to maintain the bright polished finish, it will require maintenance with a non-abrasive metal polish.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 mmm....thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated. I'm not really OC with superficial scratches (although I always handle my headfi gear with due care). I don't think I can pass on the offer (about usd500.00, negotiable)  since this amp is very rare.


----------



## che15

DX90- cable pro reverie mini to mini-Kojo brass- DT1350 with t51 pads
A match made in heaven, talk about synergy


----------



## Joe-Siow

Reluctantly listed my Kojo for sale due to gross under utilization. Anyone interested, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## mysony1

raypin said:


> mmm......fellow headfier wants to sell his Ko Jo Brass 01  amp to me. I'm really tempted after backreading the entire thread. My question is: how is the build quality? Any issues or design defects that I should be aware of since the amp is pre-owned? tia.





May I know the feedback from you on the Kojo brass?

I am intend to get a second hand Kojo to pair with my ak380.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....sorry but the seller backed out. Still looking for another unit.


----------



## audio123

let bump this thread kojo best amp!


----------



## che15

I simply love this amp, one of the few audio pieces I will never sell!


----------



## muah

Super agree!!!


----------



## paijo

there are so many good impression about this amp. wondering how the looks of the inside of this little amp.


----------



## audio123

Kojo + either of the iems below


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Anyone happen to know where I could scoop one up?


----------



## audio123

expiredlabel said:


> Anyone happen to know where I could scoop one up?


 

 jaben


----------



## che15

II have to bite my tongue, I am selling mine because I just take my mojo everywhere I go.
 Any interested Buyers please send me a pm.


----------



## mysony1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysony1

Kojo brass Re issue 88 units

http://www.stereosound.co.jp/news/article/2016/05/13/46219.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysony1

Sound superb all I can said is I like it very much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deezel177

Hello fellow Kojo Brass owners,

I recently picked up a used one from e-earphone and I was wondering: What do you guys use to polish/clean the body of the Brass? Also, when you clean, do you plug something into both 3.5mm plugs to protect them or do you simply avoid them when cleaning?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mysony1

Use the brass polish cream apply on to the cloth for the polishing. Yes, you need to be careful when coming to the 3.5 area.

Not necessary to cover cover the hole, as long handle with care.


----------



## Deezel177

mysony1 said:


> Use the brass polish cream apply on to the cloth for the polishing. Yes, you need to be careful when coming to the 3.5 area.
> 
> Not necessary to cover cover the hole, as long handle with care.



Understood! I'll see if my local hardware store sells any I can buy off the shelf. Is there anything I should look out for when picking the cream (like abrasiveness, composition, etc.), or will any general brass polish work? Thanks for your help!


----------



## mysony1

Is better to check with the staffs. To avoid to wrong polish you getting. Some might be to strong to use.


----------



## APaudio

Brasso is working fine to me.


----------



## mysony1

That's great.


----------



## ranfan

Man, I'm really tempted to get this. 






Someone is selling a scratched used for ~350 USD, I wonder if it's worth it. The battery is non-rechargable?


----------



## gmahler2u

it's non - rechargable...running byAAA battery.

looks very clean to me but 350 it's worth it.


----------



## APaudio

That is the good price. BTW, you can use AAA rechargeable too.


----------



## mysony1 (Nov 9, 2017)

If can try to get Panasonic (Made in Japan) you will see huge sound difference compare to the regular battery.


----------



## APaudio

I use eneloop pro (Panasonic JP) since day one because it is rechargeable and it is called "Pro". 
I also have the standard eneloop by Sanyo.
Never tried to compare the sound when changing the battery. 
Will try but I think my ears would not detect the different ^ ^.


----------

